# Medina, OH - Gordon, Sable, Likes Kids/dogs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

[/img] 

Gordon is a very handsome guy that is a stray from Lance Road/Smith Road. He was not wearing a collar and is not micro chipped. He was good with the finders dogs, and her children

Medina Co AS


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

handsome!!!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Bump for the handsome sable!! He will be a stunning after he receives from TLC, nice stack and awesome penciling


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Looks like he's in a shelter.. any contact info for him?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there anyone that can pull and temp foster him? I have someone looking for a sable male.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Too bad he's so far... I would take him
Medina County Animal Shelter
Medina, OH
330-725-9121
[email protected]

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14187065

Gordon is a very handsome guy that is a stray from Lance Road/Smith Road. He was not wearing a collar and is not micro chipped. He was good with the finders dogs, and her children. He will be available for adopiton on 7/20 at 10am if not claimed by his owner.


----------



## ValiPa (May 1, 2009)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14187065


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Geez, I forgot the petfinder link again!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing removed


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I see that. I hope he found a great home.


----------

